# anyone been to Orta San Giuliano?



## ardgour (Mar 22, 2008)

I had a vague recollection of someone posting a photo of a sosta or wild camping spot near Lake Orta (piedmont) but can't find it anywhere in the database. Anyone been there?

Chris


----------



## zulurita (May 9, 2005)

I have been there but stayed at the camp site nearby on the lake. At the time there did seem to be some parking just up the road near where the coaches and cars parked. Not an official camper stop though and maybe a no no in season.


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

This might help..

>Lake Orta 1<










>Lake Orta 2<










Courtesy of CC Infos :wink:

Pete


----------



## ardgour (Mar 22, 2008)

Those pictures would seem to tally with the description and co-ordinates on the sosta website. It seems to be in the car park for Sacro Monte.
OH is possibly going there next weekend (if he gets the headlight fixed) sadly I am back in the UK so will miss out but I will post a report about it based on his visit

Chris


----------



## provencal (Nov 5, 2008)

We stayed in the ACSI campsite at the bottom of the hill in late May last year. There was a tourist train running between the car park (on the opposite side of the road to Sacro Monte), where there were several coaches and a couple of motorhomes, and Orta town. Picture of ACSI site, which was very comfortable with English speaking staff and small restaurant / shop.

Hope this is not too late,

Brian


----------

